# Adolescent uncertainty- hopefully a phase?



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Hi, my Vizsla is 9.5 months and generally extremely well-behaved. We live in Prague, Czech Republic, which is a paradise for dogs- there are huge parks everywhere and you can let them run off-leash in most places. He gets a solid 2+ hours of running a day, we've gone to agility class and I think I exercise his mind too. He had been playing perfectly well with dogs since he was around 3 months. For the past several weeks, however, he gets anxious around a lot of male dogs- the hair by his tail rises, he puffs himself up and walks around looking at them out of the corner of his eyes. If I don't do anything or if it escalates too quickly, he barks and snaps at them- in a scary way (to me). People here have said this happens during adolescence, our trainer said he is learning to communicate and if dogs want to hurt each other, they will- that's not what is happening. Still, it is not pleasant. If I see it starting, I call him/pull him away and make him sit/lie down and tell him this is bad. He doesn't have a problem with females dogs. 

Finally- my question- has anyone else had this during their adolescence and it has passed? Anything else I can do? I've been researching changing his diet to see if it might help. I hope it is like the other things that have passed with time and correction/discipline and my best attempt at patience- nipping, eating everything on the ground. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

Yes they do go through adolescence and learn where they fit in the pack. All dogs, as you know, that you come across in your walks are not part of their pack. These strange dogs have to be checked out by the adolescent male. Some male Vizslas about Bailey's size and temperment still do the "Who is the big dog here?" dance and snarl. 

Bailey is now 3 1/2 and is past most of it. I still keep an eye out for the posturing and put a quick end to it by moving him on. I always carry a whistle that tells him to move forward. A whistle toot and a "knock it off, let's go!" works most of the time.

Don't do much standing around talking while these young males hang out and give their brains a chance to think about who's the boss. Just keep moving and things work out better.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html
Good luck.

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot. The reassurance is very helpful and I'm reminding myself that I thought the other phases would never end- and they did. I know he's a good soul, I just want to make sure I do everything I can to be a good owner.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Miles, from what you posted, I think your V is a lucky dog.  

If he is still an entire male, this sounds quite normal and is just him finding his adult feet. Mine went through it and settled at about 12 months. My younger one is fixed, so it's not so much of an issue with him. The other boys don;t pick up the same testosterone smell and therefore ignore him in that respect. 

Good luck with your dog. I wish Melbourne was as dog friendly as Prague is!!


----------



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Miles is actually my V- after Miles Davis.  He is a lucky dog and I am lucky too - that he gets to be a part of my life so much here- bars, restaurants, public transport. Did I mention there are even a couple movie theaters you can take dogs? 

Thanks for the support! I think with the right approach and some time this too shall pass. 
Jennie


----------

